# (Strat version of) Base Itachi vs Living Minato



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

*Knowledge:* Manga (Itachi has a lot, Minato has none)
*Distance:* 15 meters
*Location:* Konoha
*Restrictions:* Sharingan
*Conditions:* Base Itachi has:


v2 movement
.
 
 (pure skill)
4/5 stamina ()
4/5 strength ()
5/5 taijutsu ()
6/5 speed ()
And for variety, let's assume he's a   Sharingan-user that copied  during the years with Kisame, and that as the clan's best genius, err, ever, he learned higher level Uchiha fire jutsu too.​


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 9, 2014)

100% Kyuubi bamflash [GG]

Oh shit, I can be a fanboy too.

#wishingitachihaddatcolgatesmile

1 starring it


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Minato's never shunshin blitzed anybody with 6/5 speed. 

But what are his counters for finger genjutsu or exploding clones?


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

What's the difference between this version and regular base Itachi?


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> What's the difference between this version and regular base Itachi?





**


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 9, 2014)

Why would you create this matchup again?



> Minato's never shunshin blitzed anybody with 6/5 speed.
> 
> He also has no real counters for finger genjutsu or exploding clones.
> 
> Minato is sexy in your link though, I'll give you that.


Is this an actual attempt to begin debating this shitstorm? 

Why do you kick the dome in the balls all the time, Strategoob?


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Why would you create this matchup again?



I don't see why base Itachi wouldn't be able to beat Minato. 

Minato's one trick might stump tards like A and kid Obito, but Itachi? Nah.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Minato wins, because he's Minato.  
Did the guy lose any battle at all?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 9, 2014)

why give itachi so many buffs? dont think he can beat david bowie without them?

anyway minato takes this cause hes less gayer


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> why give itachi so many buffs?



"Buffs?" **


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Okay in all seriousness. This is close.

The loss of Susanoo is significant considering makes his Susanoo just as fast as his brother, KCM Minato couldn't move his hand fast enough to grab the Juubidama ball attached to him before Sasuke conjured up a Susanoo ribcage. So he loses a good defense against Hiraishin blitz but gains vastly improved speed and reflexes. So yeah unless he gets tagged this Itachi (actually even normal Itachi) shouldn't be getting BAM-flashed. With these intelligence buffs, Itachi is smarter then Minato (they're around the same ballpark without them) and has the jutsu to lay out traps but Hiraishin + insane movement speed + high intelligence still allow Minato to comfortably outmaneuver most of his arsenal. 

I'd say it can go either way, Itachi may be able to setup a trap but Minato can still win.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> With these intelligence buffs, Itachi is smarter then Minato (they're around the same ballpark without them)







Kyokan said:


> and has the jutsu to lay out traps but Hiraishin + insane movement speed + high intelligence still allow Minato to comfortably outmaneuver most of his arsenal.



Given Itachi can remotely explode his clones, and that he and his clones can shut down Minato with finger genjutsu, I'm not so sure.

Itachi also excels at striking from , and the thing about blindspots is that they remove reflexes from the equation entirely.​


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 9, 2014)

youve actually restricted his sharingan...he gets raped at the speed of light

i guess you really wanna see Itachi X Minato yaoi


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> Okay in all seriousness. This is close.
> 
> The loss of Susanoo is significant considering makes his Susanoo just as fast as his brother, KCM Minato couldn't move his hand fast enough to grab the Juubidama ball attached to him before Sasuke conjured up a Susanoo ribcage. So he loses a good defense against Hiraishin blitz but gains vastly improved speed and reflexes. So yeah unless he gets tagged this Itachi (actually even normal Itachi) shouldn't be getting BAM-flashed. With these intelligence buffs, Itachi is smarter then Minato (they're around the same ballpark without them) and has the jutsu to lay out traps but Hiraishin + insane movement speed + high intelligence still allow Minato to comfortably outmaneuver most of his arsenal.
> 
> I'd say it can go either way, Itachi may be able to setup a trap but Minato can still win.



1- Minato can teleport the Susanoo away, as in canon.
2- No, Minato is smarter than itachi. 
3- Itachi has nothing on Minato.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> I don't see why base Itachi wouldn't be able to beat Minato.
> 
> Minato's one trick might stump tards like A and kid Obito, but Itachi? Nah.


This has been debated before several times, if you did not get satisfaction out of those debates you will find none here. 

It's a fanboy party hangout. Most people's opinions on the outcome haven't changed since the last time the debate was probably held. So, there really is no point in debating it.

Your opinion is your own, creating this won't really make a difference as you think Base Itachi can beat almost anyone.


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> I don't see why base Itachi wouldn't be able to beat Minato.
> 
> Minato's one trick might stump tards like A and kid Obito, but Itachi? Nah.



But this isn't Itachi, it's fantard Itachi.

This doesn't prove shit.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Elia said:


> 1- Minato can teleport the Susanoo away, as in canon.
> 2- No, Minato is smarter than itachi.
> 3- Itachi has nothing on Minato.


Itachi doesn't have Susanoo here. He has insane speed, read the OP.

Itachi with Shikamaru's intelligence is smarter then Minato.

I beg to differ


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

I was defining "v2" as the ability to blitz the 3-tomoe Sharingan. Which Itachi has canonically. Similarly, "Nara planning" is the ability to plan out entire fights. Which Itachi has in canonically.

The "buffs" would be the jutsu I presumed he copied from his Akatsuki parter of ten years and his family of 13 years. He does, after all, have the prerequisites and talent.​


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Edo Tensei are less intelligent, Strat. Edo Itachi's tactics are a fraction of what a living Itachi could accomplish. Edo Minato being reduced to an idiot is also due to Edo Tensei. Minato is actually fairly smart while alive.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Turrin might have to agree with you when it comes to Deidara.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Living Minato is a rare genius *[1]*

Edo Minato is mentally challenged. *[]*

There's no other reason but Edo Tensei.

Edo Itachi was mentally challenged too. However the fact he could still read Kabuto and plan out Izanami is a testament to Itachi's mind.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> Itachi doesn't have Susanoo here. He has insane speed, read the OP.
> 
> Itachi with Shikamaru's intelligence is smarter then Minato.
> 
> I beg to differ



- it does not matter, he's still slower than Minato. 
- You need all the Humanity intelligent to make itachi as an average guy.  
1
as stated here, itachi is a fool


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> Living Minato is a rare genius *[1]*
> 
> Edo Minato is mentally challenged. *[]*
> 
> ...


That was Edo Tensei Tobirama saying that.

He was a genius in life. So like Minato, he's retarded as an Edo, thus his statement cannot be considered valid. 

We should expect Minato is even smarter as an Edo as he has more experience than the living one.


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> Edo Itachi was mentally challenged too.



So basically no different than living Itachi then?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> Living Minato is a rare genius *[1]*
> 
> Edo Minato is mentally challenged. *[]*
> 
> ...



Tobirama called him goofy because of his naming of the jutsu, that's it. U_U


Tobirama is a dull apparently. 
1


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Minato:


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Elia said:


> Tobirama called him goofy because of his naming of the jutsu, that's it. U_U
> 
> 
> Tobirama is a dull apparently.
> 1


Damn it Viz.

My genius theory has been shot down


----------



## Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

> 2- No, Minato is smarter than itachi.



Bullshit. 

Itachi had the intelligence of a Hokage at 8 years old. That means that 8 year old Itachi is as smart as Minato. ck

Minato didn't even know it was Obito, Itachi did. 



> 3- Itachi has nothing on Minato



Itachi was praised as the hero of the shinobi world by Oonoki, while Minato was praised as the hero of Konoha. Hero of the entire world > hero of Konoha 

Despite being such a fast shinobi, Minato got hit 3 times in his own flashback. 

Please son.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

DAT SIG, ASTRAL. Good points though.

Itachi  what Jiraiya described.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

> =Astral;49453962]Bullshit.
> Itachi had the intelligence of a Hokage at 8 years old. That means that 8 year old Itachi is as smart as Minato. ck
> 
> Minato didn't even know it was Obito, Itachi did.



1- It's NOT "intelligence of a Hokage" because there is no such thing for the Hokage having 
an intelligence level to be at. Hashirama is a hokage, yet, he's stupid. The real translation is
that he has a perspective of a hokage which is he value the village more than anything else
and will protect it at any cost. (Poor Hiruzen does not know that as soon as he died, itachi attacked the village)

2- itachi did not know that it was obito, that's just crap, he CLEARLY called him madara.
described

Side note, Intersting Kishi 



> Itachi was praised as the hero of the shinobi world by Oonoki, while Minato got the short end of the straw.


lol


He did bring victory for konoha in the 3rd war. He saved konoha from Kurama & obito. He saved
Naruto in the pain fight, and thus saving konoha again from Kurama's return! 


> Despite being such a fast shinobi, Minato got hit 3 times in his own flashback.


Never being cut in half though. 

Edit:
 Despite being such a Genjutsu user, itachi got  owned by a fodder with a B-rank Genutsu.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Hashirama isn't stupid, Elia.

He's a master of genjutsu, meaning he's smarter than most, by a lot.

You can also tell how sharp he is as a child in Madara's flashback.

As an adult, he's just carefree and childish. Not stupid.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Elia, Minato got owned by a no-rank explosive tag despite being a tag user


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Someone explain why finger genjutsu wouldn't work. Post-Wind Naruto was afraid of being caught by the illusion, and he has chakra mastery that Minato didn't (dat Rasenshuriken.)​


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Hashirama isn't stupid, Elia.
> 
> He's a master of genjutsu, meaning he's smarter than most, by a lot.
> 
> ...



Well, that's what tobirama called him all the time, are do you take tobirama's rude way of talking
when it's about Minato, but it's not important when it comes to Hashi. 



Kyokan said:


> Elia, Minato got owned by a no-rank explosive tag despite being a tag user



It was not really the explosion, but rather the mighty wood. 
but, still, itacho got owned too many times in his fight with Kabuto, no?


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Minato's brain was compared to Naruto's brain. 

"Goofy," "mentally challenged," whatever. 

He's not a traditional (real world word usage) genius like Itachi.

Minato has neither intellectual feats nor hype. Itachi has both in spades.


----------



## Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

Ay is kind of a dumbass, so his words aren't credible.



Elia said:


> 1- It's NOT "intelligence of a Hokage" because there is no such thing for the Hokage having
> an intelligence level to be at. Hashirama is a hokage, yet, he's stupid. The real translation is
> that he has a perspective of a hokage which is he value the village more than anything else
> and will protect it at any cost. (Poor Hiruzen does not know that as soon as he died, itachi attacked the village)



Hashirama is not stupid, just childish. He was able to outplay Madara, that is great intelligence feat. It's been stated in manga by Tobirama that Minato and Naruto are dumbasses on equal level, and Madara even called Naruto a dumbass. #mangaphax

That proves my point even more. Itachi had the confidence of a grown up Hokage at 8 years old while 8 year old Minato had no confidence to talk to a girl.



> 2- itachi did not know that it was obito, that's just crap, he CLEARLY called him madara.
> described



After the revival of the real Madara, Itachi started calling him Tobi. Please.

Minato is also supposed to be some "talented sensor", yet he can't distinguish Obito's chakra.



> Side note, Intersting Kishi




Look up the difference between perhaps and can. 



> lol



Tobirama was talking about the shinobi alliance, obviously. There are over 7 billion people in the planet compared to a mere 40,000. Please son.

Not only that, BUT! Itachi is a majority of the main reason why the Hokages were revived, so Itachi indirectly saved the shinobi alliance too.



> He did bring victory for konoha in the 3rd war. He saved konoha from Kurama & obito. He saved
> Naruto in the pain fight, and thus saving konoha again from Kurama's return!



Yes Minato did bring victory for Konoha in the 3rd war. But at the same war, Minato was pretty much the reason why Obito has killed a majority of the shinobi alliance today.

^What a good character. 



> Never being cut in half though.



Minato had his all of his insides stabbed through.


----------



## Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

When it comes to intelligence, Itachi is both superior in book smarts and combat smarts than Minato.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, this has turned into a complete fanboy rave.

Can't say I didn't call that one.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Shots fired?

Shots fired.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 9, 2014)

Officer Elia down. 

several emo suspects wearing red contacts and dark coats headed south on Fan Ave.


----------



## Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

Itachi wins.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Minato throws a v3 Kunai with bijū level penetrative force, which barrels through all of Itachi weapons and blitzes him (v3 should blitz v2, just as v2 speeds [Raikage] could blitz v1 speeds [Sasuke]).


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Minato's brain was compared to Naruto's brain.
> "Goofy," "mentally challenged," whatever.
> He's not a traditional (real world word usage) genius like Itachi.
> Minato has neither intellectual feats nor hype. Itachi has both in spades.



Has no feats or hype? Have you getting insane lately? 



What itachi failed at it.



Tobirama couldn't think with other solution



bring to me where was itachi called a rare genius




No wonder that what he planned to do always succeeded because he always do it with reasons



His plan to help Naruto with his chakra and when Kushina appeared to save Naruto. When Naruto learned how to control Kurama and learned how to transfer his chakra. Kurama stated
that what Minato wanted all along. 

Itachi on the other hand. 
His trap with Amatersu failed. He wanted to make sasuke a hero by making him a criminal! 
he admitted that a lot in his speeches with Sasuke, and unlike Minato, there was no one to say
he actually did the write thing! 


> [=Astral;49454067]Ay is kind of a dumbass, so his words aren't credible.



Ho, so we started with double standards for itachi? 


> Hashirama is not stupid, just childish. He was able to outplay Madara, that is great intelligence feat. It's been stated in manga by Tobirama that Minato and Naruto are dumbasses on equal level, and Madara even called Naruto a dumbass. #mangaphax
> 
> That proves my point even more. Itachi had the confidence of a grown up Hokage at 8 years old while 8 year old Minato had no confidence to talk to a girl.



lol, this bullshit again, Tobirama that you want to take his statements is the one who called
Hashi stupid! 

- lol, Minato at least had a girl, not itachi who has a boyfriend. 


> After the revival of the real Madara, Itachi started calling him Tobi. Please.
> 
> Minato is also supposed to be some "talented sensor", yet he can't distinguish Obito's chakra.



- Manga scan?
- lol, because obito had Hashirama's cells when he was with Minato? 


> Look up the difference between perhaps and can.


it does not matter, itachi had no idea to what to do other than killing all of them!



> Tobirama was talking about the shinobi alliance, obviously. There are over 7 billion people in the planet compared to a mere 40,000. Please son.


Your point? 


> Not only that, BUT! Itachi is a majority of the main reason why the Hokages were revived, so Itachi indirectly saved the shinobi alliance too.


 lol. don't forget itachi is the one of the main resons to why the Juubi got revived in the first place.
or did you forget who was sealing the Bijuu with the others? Who stood in konoha's ace so
the Akatsuki can take the 1tail? Who defeated Deidara to make him join the Akatsuki? 


> Yes Minato did bring victory for Konoha in the 3rd war. But at the same war, Minato was pretty much the reason why Obito has killed a majority of the shinobi alliance today.


lol, what? 
it was kakashi who killed Rin and broke his promise, not Minato! 




> Minato had his all of his insides stabbed through.


still better than the rocks, Kabuto's fingers, and Tayuya's genjutsu if you asked me. @.@



DaVizWiz said:


> Officer Elia down.
> 
> several emo suspects wearing red contacts and dark coats headed south on Fan Ave.




lol, I suppose so. XD


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Itachi does not need to get a woman like Minato, the woman need to get him.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> Itachi does not need to get a woman like Minato, the woman need to get him.



No, has a boyfriend, and that's why he has AIDS from all the rap without condom. 

I shouldn't probably have said that. :sweat

anyway, long story short! 
Minato's feat, portrayal, hype > itachi.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Astral said:


> Itachi saved over 7 billion people while Minato saved less than 40,000?




Question: When did Itachi save the world. I must of missed that part.


----------



## Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Question: When did Itachi save the world. I must of missed that part.



blitz
Indirectly stated. ck


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Astral said:


> blitz
> Indirectly stated. ck




The ending of Edo Tensei accomplished one thing: vanquishing Kimimaro and Chiyo. Itachi would've been better off leaving Edo Tensei active so he could aid the alliance further in the war.

Reading comprehension. ck


I'd also like to say that "Shinobi-kind" and "The Shinobi world" are the same damn thing.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Erm, if Itachi hadn't ended Edo Tensei when he did, the Gokage would literally be smears of red paint across the landscape. So in a way he saved the shinobi world because the Kages are like pillars for each village.


----------



## Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> The ending of Edo Tensei accomplished one thing: vanquishing Kimimaro and Chiyo. Itachi would've been better off leaving Edo Tensei active so he could aid the alliance further in the war.
> 
> Reading comprehension. ck
> 
> ...



Are you betraying the Itachi fanbase? ck



Elia said:


> 1- Danzo gave him the choice. Hiruzen tolled him to save them some time.
> 2- there was no option in their mind, not in Minato's.



Minato is as smart as Naruto, Naruto doesn't even know what consensus means.



> BS.



#mangaphax



> No.
> 1- Minato was in another mention as mentioned by Zetsu.
> 2- Kakashi was the leader of that team, not Minato.



Was in another mention as mentioned? What? ck



> it does not matter, at the end of the day itachi got owned.



Um, at the end of the day, Itachi ended up soloing someone who is stronger than Minato or Jiraiya.



> Itachi got defeated by a weaker genjutsu than him, that was my point.



I'm pretty sure he got out just fine and ended up defeating Kabuto?



> Thank God, no.



Come to America.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol, the dude insulted Elia's grammar with a foreign language. 

This guy is trolling big time.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> The ending of Edo Tensei accomplished one thing: *vanquishing Kimimaro* and Chiyo.



Like I said, he saved the world.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> Erm, if Itachi hadn't ended Edo Tensei when he did, the Gokage would literally be smears of red paint across the landscape. So in a way he saved the shinobi world because the Kages are like pillars for each village.








Astral said:


> Are you betraying the Itachi fanbase? ck




I'm an Itachi fan?


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky, he didn't do that without Perfect Susano'o, because he refused to bring it out twice in a row out of respect. So they wouldn't be wounded. They'd be dead.

~

But Itachi'd already saved the world from world war a few times over by impeding the Uchiha and Obito, a heroic sacrifice that caused a ninja like Hashirama and Obito to revere him.

Hell, compare how Obito views Itachi and Minato in the end. The level of respect for their heroism (and capability) are on completely different scales when it comes to _knowledgeable_ parties.​


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Tsunade was wounded by a mini-Susanoo sword. Now make that sword a thousand times bigger. Give that sword to a chakra deity who has the power to smash "all things in the universe" (Viz) and casually cleaves mountains and meteor alike in two. If Madara used PS on the Kages, they wouldn't look like that. They'd be blood and guts decorating his sword.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Kyokan said:


> Erm, if Itachi hadn't ended Edo Tensei when he did, the Gokage would literally be smears of red paint across the landscape. So in a way he saved the shinobi world because the Kages are like pillars for each village.



Madara used the PS again, so he only gave them some more seconds. @.@


> =Astral;49454235]
> Minato is as smart as Naruto, Naruto doesn't even know what consensus means.


Well, That makes Naruto > itachi. That's why itachi went to him to ask him for help about the
problem he made. 



> Um, at the end of the day, Itachi ended up soloing someone who is stronger than Minato or Jiraiya.


 he still is weaker than them though. 


> I'm pretty sure he got out just fine and ended up defeating Kabuto?



Thank you Sasuke for your help. 


> Come to America.


I'm in America. 



DaVizWiz said:


> Lol, the dude insulted Elia's grammar with a foreign language.
> 
> This guy is trolling big time.


I know my grammar is suck, so I did not care so much. I acknowledge that. :sweat


----------



## Chad (Jan 9, 2014)

Moar Itachi hype.



Basically, Itachi has haki.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Rocky, he didn't do that without Perfect Susano'o, because he refused to bring it out twice in a row out of respect. So they wouldn't be wounded. They'd be dead.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Elia, bro, thanks (I didn't know that,) but may I ask where you accessed all the viz scans? I got my debit card out and body is ready. Point me to the glorious Itachi volumes.​


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Elia, bro, thanks (I didn't know that,) but where did you access all dem viz scans? I got my debit card out and body is ready.​



you're welcome. 

you can sign up here
Hashirama


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 9, 2014)

Without sharingan, I don't think Itachi can keep up with himself.

Minato can though.

Exploding clones and genjutsu might have been a problem before Minato got a bijuu mode, the innate partner break that comes with it, the durability to hard block Raikage punches, and the enhanced regeneration that is a thing we haven't seen in a long time.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

I do wonder how Madara hit the Kages with PS though. Cause I don't believe he used the sword.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Kages have mountain-destroying durability.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

Personally I think Madara slashed near them and the shockwaves left them in that state.

Cause none of the Kages have anything close to mountain level durability. Especially something as concentrated as a slash.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, not much to discuss here. This fanon Itachi reads Minato's mind and speedblitzes him before he can do whatever he was thinking of doing.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Rocky, he didn't do that without Perfect Susano'o, because he refused to bring it out twice in a row out of respect. So they wouldn't be wounded. They'd be dead.




Am I allowed to use the Kishi card?

The Kage were on the floor, bleeding from their skulls. Tsunade was in half. The Katsuyu summoning with a bisected spine in combination with Orochimaru's convenient arrival defines "asspull." They should've died. They were as good as dead. *EDIT:* Well nevermind. Looks like the viz suggests that Madz went to work with Perfect Susano'o, meaning that Itachi's actions were detrimental to the alliance. He killed himslef to take out Kimimaro and Chiyo.

Regardless, saving the Gokage isn't as important as saving the thousands of people the Gokage dictate, imo.  Minato did the latter, twice.



> But Itachi'd already saved the world from world war a few times over by impeding the Uchiha and Obito, a heroic sacrifice that caused a ninja like Hashirama and Obito to revere him.




Technically, Obito had yet to capture Killer Bee, whom Itachi didn't particularly care about, so there was no imminent threat of war for the Bijuu. 

He did save Konoha casualties when it comes to the Uchiha massacre though. You're right about that.



> Hell, compare how Obito views Itachi and Minato in the end. The level of respect for their heroism (and capability) are on completely different scales when it comes to _knowledgeable_ parties




Using a knowledgeable third party to compare the two would work _only_ if that third party had an objective opinion, which Obito obviously does not. He fucking hates Minato.

Comparing levels of heroism based on the opinion of a verifiably insane madman isn't the best choice of action either.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Yay, digital copies of all my Itachi hype 


*Spoiler*: _semi-irrelevant_ 




Brilliant is the right word. 



No way out of the line of fire from blindspots. 



Oh yeah. That'd be a blitz without that warning.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Dammit Elia


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Didn't Bee like tremble at the mention of Minato's name. That should count for something. Quick someone find the viz scan.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Dammit Elia



apparently it was a bad idea.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 9, 2014)

What, are you mad at Elia because he took off the Itachi set? 

I'm keeping mine until Kom does the announcements for the winners of the NBD Awards; I still want to see the dream of a Swagtachi avatar sweep realized.

Not that I'm expecting to win anything, of course.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> What, are you mad at Elia because he took off the Itachi set?
> 
> I'm keeping mine until Kom does the announcements for the winners of the NBD Awards; I still want to see the dream of a Swagtachi avatar sweep realized.
> 
> Not that I'm expecting to win anything, of course.




No, he gave strat the viz. No I have to find away to debate against the new "Itachi clone feints and throws *unavoidable* Kunai from a blindspot" shit.

But yeah, the award lineup is going to be straight Itachi sets. Calling it now.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> No, he gave strat the viz. No I have to find away to debate against the new "Itachi clone feints and throws *unavoidable* Kunai from a blindspot" shit.



As if you didn't have to deal with that before. 



> But yeah, the award lineup is going to be straight Itachi sets. Calling it now.



Well, there's always SSM12 for Best Debater.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 9, 2014)

> Regardless, saving the Gokage isn't as important as saving the thousands of people the Gokage dictate, imo. Minato did the latter, twice.



Ino did that twice as well.

Minato=Ino and either>Itachi.



> EDIT: Well nevermind. Looks like the viz suggests that Madz went to work with Perfect Susano'o, meaning that Itachi's actions were detrimental to the alliance. He killed himslef to take out Kimimaro and Chiyo.



If he hadn't done that, the alliance wouldn't have had Mifune when they needed him most.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Didn't Bee like tremble at the mention of Minato's name. That should count for something. Quick someone find the viz scan.





viz: FSH FSH.



VIZ: THE FOURTH HOKAGE?!!! WHAT A COINCIDENCE! HOW FATEFUL! TRULY NOT A SHAME


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting. Viz also clearly confirms what I've been saying for years. *Base* Itachi was holding back enormously in part one against the three Jōnin. From his 13 year old ANBU days. Kakashi had no idea about the Mangekyō:



It also seems that Nagato (or Killer Bee or current Naruto) has *neither* requirement to defend against Tsukuyomi, as the eyes themselves aren't a kekkei genkai, or the bloodline of the Uchiha.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Well, there's always SSM12 for Best Debater.




His megaton Boss Rhino argument was too deep for us to comprehend. 

Deep enough to reach Kimimaro's fire resistance level.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Ino did that twice as well..




She did save Naruto once, which imo is better than saving some fodder from Kimi.

Look at Ino go. :blindino


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 9, 2014)

Itachi saved Naruto from Nagato.

He saved Killer B, too.


EDIT: Early Viz translations are like playing Russian Roulette, Strat. I'd take any translation with a grain of salt, and look for corroboration between versions instead of just any one in particular. That, or I'd ask a reputable translator to look at the original dialogue.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Sure, but check this out. Are you ready for your mind to be blown? That infamous Jiraiya hype being Naruto/Kurama hype is *much* more likely when seen in the context of the printed manga (page by page.) 



Fucking base Jiraiya. This is a library thread.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Hot damn, Itachi's acts of heroism are Ino level.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 9, 2014)

Ino mindjacked the Juubi.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

She mindjacked Obito, and then got the hell out before it was too late. Imo, Obito's brain isn't a place where one would enjoy spending their time.



> That, or I'd ask a reputable translator to look at the original dialogue.




Someone did just that, and BD Base Jiraiya was born.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Sure, but check this out. Are you ready for your mind to be blown? That infamous Jiraiya hype being Naruto/Kurama hype is *much* more likely when seen in the context of the printed manga (page by page.)
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking base Jiraiya. This is a library thread.





Based Jiraiya is a hero beyond all.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Hot damn, Itachi's acts of heroism are Ino level.



Let's not start over-hyping Itachi.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Kakashi and Gai also owe Ino their lives. Itachi has nothing...


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Kakashi and Gai also owe Ino their lives. Itachi has nothing...



Greater than Hashirama. 
More ruthless than Tobirama.
Wiser than Hiruzen.
Faster (shunshin) than Minato. 
Sexier than Tsunade.

Perfectly flawless offense. 
Perfectly flawless defense.
City-level genjutsu control. 

Reads souls.
Senses better than any ninja in Konoha (sensed Obito's infiltration.)
Calculates entire fights and opponents' contigencies before fights begin.

Kept the Uchiha from weakening Konoha and screwing the world.
Kept Akatsuki from destroying Konoha and screwing the world.
Kept Orochimaru from taking over Sasuke and screwing the world.
Kept Nagato from capturing the jinchūriki and screwing the world.
Kept Kabuto from taking Sasuke and screwing the world.

Converted Sasuke.
Converted Orochimaru.
Converted Kabuto?

Sealed Orochimaru
Sealed Nagato
Trapped Kabuto
3/5 primary antagonists?
He might come back for Obito and Madara.

Gave Naruto advice on how to be Hokage.
Made Sasuke want to become Hokage (probably will happen, too.)


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> She mindjacked Obito, and then got the hell out before it was too late. Imo, Obito's brain isn't a place where one would enjoy spending their time.



Seems like it would be a p*d*p****'s paradise.



> Someone did just that, and BD Base Jiraiya was born.



I thought Elia was the one who revived that whole mess, and everyone else just made a joke out of it.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Greater than Hashirama.
> More ruthless than Tobirama.
> Wiser than Hiruzen.
> Faster (shunshin) than Minato.
> ...


you'd only think that if you were gay...

suddenly it all makes sense now...you got the hots for Itachi don't ya?

and thats why your saying he could beat Minato without his sharingan? I understand you must protect your internet husbands honor.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Greater than Hashirama.
> More ruthless than Tobirama.
> Wiser than Hiruzen.
> Faster (shunshin) than Minato.
> ...



Up until "City-level genjutsu" I thought you were talking about Ino.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

Strategoob said:


> Greater than Hashirama.
> More ruthless than Tobirama.
> Wiser than Hiruzen.
> Faster (shunshin) than Minato.
> ...







Nikushimi said:


> Seems like it would be a p*d*p****'s paradise.




If Ino's into that then sure.



> I thought Elia was the one who revived that whole mess, and everyone else just made a joke out of it.




Turrin (I think) apparently knows someone who asked a credible translator (or asked himself), and the guy believed the statement regarded Jiraiya. Since the pronoun "his" doesn't exist in Japanese, the argument couldn't really be disproved, common sense aside.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jan 9, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> you'd only think that if you were gay...
> 
> suddenly it all makes sense now...you got the hots for Itachi don't ya?
> 
> and thats why your saying he could beat Minato without his sharingan? I understand you must protect your internet husbands honor.



Again with the gay stuff?

I'm not homophobic, so you're only embarrassing yourself by alluding that homosexuality is something that should be mocked or be ashamed about. It makes your inferiority as a human being easier for people to detect.

Now, if you don't mind, I'm trying to focus on Nurse Itachi.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 9, 2014)

That should be a storm 3 costume. I would play the shit out of it.


----------



## Ersa (Jan 9, 2014)

The devs already made it, they just don't want to share.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jan 9, 2014)

With all those power boosts I would actually say base Itachi wins this. With two clones and V2 level speed either him or one of his clones should be able to get Minato. His mind reading would help him pin point the location Minato wants to use FTG to, making it that much more easier.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 9, 2014)

Rocky said:


> That should be a storm 3 costume. I would play the shit out of it.



You would attract more rage mail for winning with that costume than any amount of Ninjutsu or support-spamming.

We still need to have a match, btw.


----------



## Garcher (Jan 9, 2014)

Itachi solos.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jan 9, 2014)

Itachi loses to Minato. 
Though Strat version of Itachi beats Minato, Madara and Hagoromo at the same time.


----------

